# Dust Collection Pipe



## jayvansickle (Jun 16, 2015)

I am getting everything ready to run a dust collection system in my 24' X 24' shop. I am looking for 4" clear dust collection pipe. Everything I have found is outrageously expensive. I only want a 3-4 foot long piece. Does anybody know where I can find clear pvc or plexiglass, etc.? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I used thin wall white PVC from H.D. with strategically placed unglued joints in case of pluggage, none so far!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That stuff is expensive. Here is a piece for about $60 shipped.

That's a good argument for clear flex tubing.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am curious, why do you want the pipe to be clear?


----------



## jayvansickle (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to be able to verify that the dust collection is not plugged up.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I cut a 4×6 square out of my 55 gal drum and put a piece of plexiglass over it so I can see what's entering and check to see how full it is. This would only work with a separator, of course.


----------



## jayvansickle (Jun 16, 2015)

Good idea. I am going to use a separator. Thanks.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

Most guys use the S&D 2729 thin wall plastic for plastic dust piping. The fittings are low cost as is the pipe. Check your local lumber yard. Or plumbing supply.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

As stated, pricey!

$45 plus $5 for shipping will get you 3 feet on Amazon (or $16/ft)

How about flexible hose A lot cheaper (10 ft, $35 free ship).

Both options won't stay clear for long as the dust will stick and 'fog' the plastic anyway.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Most guys use the S&D 2729 thin wall plastic for plastic dust piping. The fittings are low cost as is the pipe. Check your local lumber yard. Or plumbing supply.
> 
> - buildingmonkey


+1!

Also, Rockler blast gates have a tight fit in 2729 and their clear hose just fits on the end, so you just need a clamp, no adaptor.


----------



## jayvansickle (Jun 16, 2015)

> Most guys use the S&D 2729 thin wall plastic for plastic dust piping. The fittings are low cost as is the pipe. Check your local lumber yard. Or plumbing supply.
> 
> - buildingmonkey


I have already bought the s & d pipe. Saved a bunch of money versus regular PVC. The cost of 4" flexible dust pipe is outrageous. Know wonder everybody is using PVC.


----------



## jayvansickle (Jun 16, 2015)

I took the plunge yesterday and bought a Harbor Freight dust collector. Assembly went well (once I stopped using the directions) maybe a an hour to finish. I had exactly the right number of nuts, bolts, and washers. Actually, I had 20-25 extra washers when done. I was doing some test fits with PVC and adapters to 4" dust pipe. I spent 20 minutes scraping off a sticker. Why do companies put those big stickers on that don't just peel off? Pain in the butt!

Last night I came across a YouTube video "On the cheap dust collector. Thein baffle". In the video he has figured a way to fabricate a fitting to go between PVC and dust pipe that is really slick using PVC. Check it out.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought some of my dust collection parts from Busy Bee Tools and ran across 3 ft of clear 4" tube for $15.99.

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/clear-tube-4in-x-3ft.html

Shipping was from Canada but it was only $25.00 to California for 10 ft of 5" hose and several 5" fittings/clamps so I would imagine it would be quite a bit less for just one plastic pipe depending on where you are


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Before you get too far with your project it is generally considered 4" pipe will seriously degrade the performance of your collector. I think you'll find 6" is the standard recommended for any collector over 800CFM.

Aside from that, you're never going to clog the pipe so don't worry about it.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

> I want to be able to verify that the dust collection is not plugged up.
> 
> - jayvansickle


I used 4" white PVC on mine and I have only had it plug up a few times. You don't have to see if it is plugged up it will just stop flowing and you will know. The only times I have ever had it plug up was when I was planing some softwood like cedar.
Mike


----------

